# Finding Temporary work in Germany



## liamand88 (May 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently moved to Germany in the Mannheim/Heidelberg area and would like to obtain a residence visa. In order to apply for said visa I should find some work first. I used to be a teacher (still am) but I would like to take on some employment as a cook, or bartender...heck construction, anything to take a break from my old job.

Question is are there any websites that have local ads for local jobs, nothing six figures, maybe a site I can post my CV on? My German is rusty at best (enough to order food and get around) I would like to learn more of the language in a work setting.

I would love to stay a little while in Germany and gain some experience. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello liamand88,

one of the biggest online careersites in Germany is "stepstone". It also works in English.

Also totaljobs is in English and has some jobs in Germany.

On both sites it is possible to post your CV.

Good luck!


----------

